

Losing Humanity: The Case Against Killer Robots - rpm4321
http://www.kurzweilai.net/moral-machines

======
rpm4321
Whoops, posted a link to the overview article. Here's the report it refers to:
<http://www.hrw.org/reports/2012/11/19/losing-humanity>

